# Introducing Tinkerbelle's Triplets



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

First born is the doeling. She's a friendly little thing and I can't get a decent picture of her.[attachment=3:28xc6s5l]Tinkerbelle Girl.jpg[/attachment:28xc6s5l]

Another of the only doeling:[attachment=2:28xc6s5l]doeling pic.jpg[/attachment:28xc6s5l]

Buckling - he's the bigger of the two:[attachment=1:28xc6s5l]Tinkerbelle Buckling 1.JPG[/attachment:28xc6s5l]

And last but not least, the lastborn, also a buckling:[attachment=0:28xc6s5l]Tinkerbelle Buckling 2.JPG[/attachment:28xc6s5l]


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

They're adorable! Congratulations!
:stars: 
-Tina


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :stars: :birthday:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW - you got some beautiful kids - Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful babies-congratulations ;-).


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH I love that gray baby. What a doll. 

Congrats, they are all so sweet looking. The bigger of the two bucks, oh that white on his mouth males him look like he is smiling at all of us. :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :leap: 

Flashy!....and the little roaned girl is just precious


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.... congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I love them!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks - they are so cute and bouncy. My husband is a nervous wreck - he worries about babies of any type, so now I'm :hair: more than before she kidded :GAAH:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So cute! Do they have blue eyes or is that just the flash? lol


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, it was the flash  No blue eyes.

I used my daughter's camera and apparently it tends to correct red-eye by turning red eyes blue :shrug:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Looooove the first buckling! Congrats


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I really love that last buckling, although they're all cute. 
I might just steal one.

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my I'm jealous I want a cou blanc! congrats


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Sire is a registered cou blanc - he just went to live with logansmommy7  Here's a pic of the kids from this a.m. - they're our first goat kids born here, so I'm taking way too many pictures. Of course, they're not too cooperative!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I can never get good pics of goats-they are in constant motion!


----------

